

Ask HN: Building Credit Score? - zroti

I just turned 18, and am looking for some tips on how to start building my credit score.<p>Anything you suggest I should do?
======
_delirium
Just having a credit card for a while which you pay on time is the easiest
way. Make sure you pay it off in full every month so you don't pay the
ridiculous CC interest rates, though.

